# Pacers Board January Poster of the Month



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend, Pacerholic, and myself are not eligible for winning it in the past three months. 

Leaders in posts (Must have 100 posts in the Pacers forum to qualify)

1. Pacers Fan- 5,821 (207)
2. PacersguyUSA- 2,883 (50)
3. Tactics- 2,543 (0)
4. Larry Legend- 2,208 (376)
5. StephenJackson- 1,748 (208, 1 spot up)
6. MillerTime- 1,670 (15, 1 spot down)
7. Xavier8- 1,338 (0)
8. Turkish Delight- 1,255 (0)
9. R-Star- 1,148 (2)
10. PaCeRhOliC- 969 (354, 2 spots up)
11. TLR- 918 (0, 1 spot down)
12. jermaine7fan- 722 (102, 1 spot down)
13. rock747- 494 (26)
14. RP McMurphy- 466 (0)
15. naptownpimp- 419 (0)
16. Jermaniac Fan- 372 (4)
17. Midnight_Marauder- 362 (9)
18. Fred Jones- 334 (17)
19. pacerfan23- 333 (17)
20. absolutebest- 330 (118, 4 spots up)
21. DJMD- 311 (11, 1 spot down)
22. pacersthebest- 301 (106, 5 spots up)
23. DetBNyce- 293 (0, 2 spots down)
24. clownskull- 266 (9, 2 spots down)
25. jreywind- 243 (4, 2 spots down)
26. pacersrule03- 198 (0, 1 spot down)
27. theo!- 196 (0, 1 spot down)
28. The Birdman- 168 (1)
29. Auggie- 165 (20, 2 spots up)
30. HippieHair33- 154 (0, 1 spot down)
31. spongyfungy 152 (9, 1 spot up)
32. jvanbusk- 149 (0, 2 spots down)
33. HKF- 136 (2)
34. mauzer 134 (7)
35. Banjoriddim (130, new)
36. Gilbert Arenas- 127 (0, banned, 1 spot down)
37. DannyGranger33 119 (3, 1 spot down)
38. Petey- 105 (0, 1 spot down)

Largest Increase in post count: Larry Legend (376)
Largest number of spots moved up: Pacersthebest (5)
Largest number of spots moved down: 4 tied with 2

I probably forgot a few people. If you think you or someone else has over 100 posts in the Pacers forum, PM me. The poll will be up shortly. If you think you deserve to be on the poll, inform a moderator. I'm only going to include 10 because I don't want to search through the people who have made 2-3 posts this month.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I voted for absolutebest, he's had a solid month.

And thanks for voting for me even though we rarely see eye-to-eye, Pacers Fan. :biggrin:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I voted for absolutebest, he's had a solid month.
> 
> And thanks for voting for me even though we rarely see eye-to-eye, Pacers Fan. :biggrin:


You, absolutebest, and JayRedd were my top 3 for this month.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

I'll go for StephenJackson.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> I voted for absolutebest, he's had a solid month.



Bump...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

How do you keep post count in a team forum?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I voted for StephenJackson; JayRedd was my second choice, he's a good poster.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

WTChan said:


> How do you keep post count in a team forum?


Click on the Search tab, then advanced. I don't keep the post count, but guess who has 100 posts or more here, search for them, and see how many they have, and how many more they have than the previous month.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bump. A few days left, and we have a tie.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Its a tie again hahaha


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I voted for StephenJackson. He's been more solid of late. I kind of had a slow week last week because I was on the road and he's been on top of his game. Still, I appreciate all the votes. Hopefully, like the Pacers, I'll be better in the second half of the season. :cheers:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> I voted for StephenJackson. He's been more solid of late. I kind of had a slow week last week because I was on the road and he's been on top of his game. Still, I appreciate all the votes. Hopefully, like the Pacers, I'll be better in the second half of the season. :cheers:


Peace bro...
:cheers: 

And keep up the good work, you got my vote.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Peace bro...
> :cheers:
> 
> And keep up the good work, you got my vote.


Thanks, I will. The important thing is that we continue to help each other during these trying times ...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> Thanks, I will. The important thing is that we continue to help each other during these trying times ...


Definitely, I'm certainly not giving up on this team. We still went through way worst last year.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> We still went through way worst last year.



IMO this year has been worst....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> IMO this year has been worst....
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*



Nah, last year just look at the suspensions/injuries.

We're nowhere near total games missed.

Give the team a little longer, I have faith.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

I voted for Stephen Jackson...because just like real life, he's carrying this team. 

Nice work


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Congratulations StephenJackson!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Congrats S-Jax :cheers: ....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks to everyone who voted!

God Speed.


----------

